# Hypo burmese



## WHUFC1966 (Feb 23, 2012)

Does any body know what two hypo het albino's would make?
And what two pearls would make?
Thanks in advance:2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I am still learning Burm genetics so here goes: You should get from Hypo Het Albino x Hypo Het Albino: Hypo's, Leucistic's, Pearl's, Albino's, Normal's 66% Het Albino. I may have missed something so appologise if i have.

From Pearl x Pearl: Hypo's, Albino's, Leucistic's, i think :2thumb:.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

WHUFC1966 said:


> Does any body know what two hypo het albino's would make?
> And what two pearls would make?
> Thanks in advance:2thumb:


hypo has one copy of the hypo mutation and one copy of the normal version of the gene

Blue eyed leucistic has two copies of the hypo gene.

A 'pearl' is an albino hypo.

An albino Blue eyed leucistic will be a pink eyed leucistic




hypo het albino x hypo het albino



6/16 hypo 66% poss het albino
3/16 normal 66% poss het albino
3/16 BluE Leucistic
2/16 pearl
1/16 albino
1/16 Albino BluE Leucistic (AKA - pink eyed leucistic)



pearl x pearl

25% albino
50% pearl
25% pink eyed leucistic (i.e. albino BluE leucistic)


----------

